# Donating blood



## Paytonmascha (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had Graves' disease for almost four years and I just turned 16. The Red Cross comes to my school and I was wondering if I'm allowed to donate blood. My thyroid levels are normal an ive been of my medication for a few months so is it okay for me to give blood?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That would be a good question to ask the Red Cross representatives when they visit. Or perhaps you could call them in advance. I know they're pretty particular...but perhaps the meds you're on are acceptable.

I looked into donating platelets last year but I couldn't because I'd had a radioactive iodine treatment too recently.

Kudos to you for wanting to donate blood. If it turns out that you are unable to donate, perhaps you can keep a friend company while he or she donates.


----------



## Paytonmascha (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you! And I was looking at different websites and it said as long as I'm off my medication as my levels are normal then I should be able to and I'm off medication and my levels are normal so hopefully I can. I will most likely call Red Cross and contact my endocrinologist


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just tried to donate and no thyroid meds were on the list of prohibited medications. I was declined because we travel to Mexico (malaria risk), but the thyroid stuff didn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

http://thyroid.about.com/library/weekly/aa091201a.htm


----------

